# ghost rip



## nickbarry (Sep 18, 2007)

I wanted to try this out, hearing that its the only free rip software. however I cannot find it anywhere...any help?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Search Google, Ask.com and this forum for Ghostscript.


----------



## manicprints (May 27, 2009)

Ghostscript, Ghostview and GSview


----------



## manicprints (May 27, 2009)

Hey since your giving Ghost Rip a try there is another piece that is a little lower on that page called redmon which will need in conjunction with Ghost rip and Ghost View. So Ive got all three installed and can now access the advanced tab in Corel x4 when printing separations, but I still cannot get my halftones to print out at a lower lpi (seems to default at 80) even when I change the lpi on the postive. Im hoping if some people will put in thier 2 cents we can get a solution on this forum for using Ghost Rip for us DTF amatuers.

Thanks 

oh by the way my printer is an Epson photo 1400


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Probably the PPD settings, try a different one.


----------

